#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Ben jij ook opzoek naar kwalitatieve goedkope cupping/ hijama cups? Hier haal ik mijn cups

## Yves-bodycare

Voor de dames en heren die opzoek zijn naar goedkope kwalitatieve hijama / cupping cups.
Hieronder een adresje:

≥ hijama vacuum cupping - Massageproducten - Marktplaats.nl


*Set van 24 cups:*
25 sets van 24 cups prijs per set: 11,85 ex. btw (14,99 incl. btw).

*Set van 12 cups met connector tube en magnetic's:*
25 sets van 12 cups prijs per set: 5,90 ex btw (7,50 incl. btw).

*Set van 12 cups zonder magnetic's en connector tube:*
25 sets van 12 cups prijs per set: 5,13 ex btw (6,50 incl. btw).

*Set van 6 cups:*
25 sets van 6 cups prijs per set: 3,55 ex btw (4,50 incl. btw).

*25 Prik Pennen van 1 naald (geen weg werp pennen):
*25 Prik Pennen prijs per pen: 5,52 ex btw (6,99 incl. btw).

*25 Prik Pennen van 3 naalden (geen wegwerp pennen):
*25 Prik Pennen prijs per pen: 7,10 ex btw (8,99 incl btw).

*Doos van 100 blood lancetten: (minimum bestelling 1 doos).*
1 doos prijs: 1,97 ex btw (2,50 incl btw).

Groothandel Verzending: Gratis voor NL en Belgie.

*Extra info:*
Onze producten worden gemaakt van 1ste klasse (virgen PolyPropyleen). dus niet van gerecyclede PolyPropyleen.

We hebben een zeer hoge kwaliteit en fabriek-garantie voor onze producten (Certificaat ISO13485, ISO14001) voor internationale norm waarde.

----------


## FatimaBo

Super !

----------


## samiralady2013

Ik ben geiteresseerd maar als ik op de link klik,ik krijg dat deze pagina niet meer bestaat?

----------

